# adding hand grip warmers



## bucko (Feb 16, 2015)

i have a Toro 1028 LXE in use for about 8 years now.
great machine no problems and it can really chuck the snow.
i was helping a friend at his house and used his machine for about an hour and really liked the hand grip warmers.
my hands always get cold due to poor circulation.
is there a way to add hand girp warmers to my 1028 LXE
we are getting buried up here in the Boston area this year with the season to date total at 94 inches i believe and now the bitter cold has arrived (-5 last night with wind chill at -30)
not having frozen hands and fingers would be nice 
thanks
bucko


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Bucko,

You have an 18 watt alternator on that machine if I read the parts sheet correctly (OEM part #611111).

I believe this translates to about 1.5 Amps output, don't think you will be able to add handwarmers to your machine and run the headlights at the same time at the very least, I believe handwarmers require more amps than your stock alternator can provide.

Here's the link I used to find out:
Simplicity Snowblower Parts

cheers


----------



## Gradywhite72 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Installing Heated Grips*

Any thoughts on installing heated grips on a 2014 1128OXE. It looks like Toro does sell the parts for the grip, switch and wiring harness. Tough to tell if the wiring harness will fit exactly and split to power the headlight as well. Any thoughts/help would be great. I'm also in the Boston area, getting hammered with snow and cold.


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

Gradywhite72 said:


> Any thoughts on installing heated grips on a 2014 1128OXE. It looks like Toro does sell the parts for the grip, switch and wiring harness. Tough to tell if the wiring harness will fit exactly and split to power the headlight as well. Any thoughts/help would be great. I'm also in the Boston area, getting hammered with snow and cold.


Probably best to jot down the engine serial number and call the dealer, he'll be able to tell you if the charging circuit on that engine can handle the extra load and if so where the plug in is. If that model was meant to have optional hand warmers there should be a plug in already wired in the harness for it.


----------



## bucko (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Rockadode,
that was the big question, how much wattage did my machine put out.
everything i've seen calls for 30-36 watts (2.5 to 3 amps @ 12v) to be able to add hand warmers.
so now the next question would be 
can i upgrade the alternator on my 1028 LXE?
any thoughts?
thanks
bucko


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

bucko said:


> Hi Rockadode,
> that was the big question, how much wattage did my machine put out.
> everything i've seen calls for 30-36 watts (2.5 to 3 amps @ 12v) to be able to add hand warmers.
> so now the next question would be
> ...


google the crap out of it!

look for similar engines or clones that may have a higher output charge coil, make sure to keep all (flywheel) clearances in mind .

Also look for cross-over part numbers and jot them all down, sometimes a standard part has been rebranded and sells for 3 times as much when you go to the dealer because it says toro on the box

you would need about 5 amps output to run warmers and a non LED headlight


----------



## jh15 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll have to check later, but I think the alternator coil under the flywheel on my now dead tecumseh ohsk110-221735d on my Ariens st1128le is rated for 18 watts. It ran both headlight and grips. If I shut the grips off, the light did not change noticeably.


----------



## jh15 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll have to check later, but I think the alternator coil under the flywheel on my now dead tecumseh ohsk110-221735d on my Ariens st1128le is rated for 18 watts. It ran both headlight and grips. If I shut the grips off, the light did not change noticeably.
With my new engine, no alternator, I'm going to use a UPS gell cell to at least run the grips, and later replace the incandescent headlight with LED.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

18 watts barely runs a headlight. If you added hand warmers the light would be dim and the grips would never produce any heat. It's the same if you tried to put something bigger than an 18 watt light on there. 18 watt systems are usually a one wire output as they are designed to run a light and nothing more.
The higher the output watt rating of the light the less light you'd get as the limited stator couldn't produce enough current to heat up the filament or drive the LEDs.

That OHSK110 engine shows having a dual connector output and it would be 3amp and 5 amp. Separate circuit for the headlight and for the hand warmers.
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/tecumseh/113317/30089
.
.


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

does that alternator fit the original machine in question? - retrofit the 3/5 amp one


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That answer was for jh15 and his ohsk110-221735d

I'd need the numbers off Bucko's engine to possibly find out.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

I always wondered "why not just add a cheap battery " and wire it up to added hand warmers...maybe a bunge strapped walmart cycle battery or the $25 tractor size...
should be able to find some space for it to be secure enuf...Got to be a lot less work than changing alternators...and perhaps less expensive too...just recharge it with auto bat chgr when done for day...


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

suspicionofignorance2 said:


> I always wondered "why not just add a cheap battery " and wire it up to added hand warmers...maybe a bunge strapped walmart cycle battery or the $25 tractor size...
> should be able to find some space for it to be secure enuf...Got to be a lot less work than changing alternators...and perhaps less expensive too...just recharge it with auto bat chgr when done for day...


Yes that would be the easiest way , a small sealed lead acid battery mounted somewhere on a tray on the snowblower. 
I have a heated vest and heated gloves for my motorcycle and it just uses a simple 2 prong plug connected to the battery + and - and really heats up. a direct connection to just a battery should provide 1/2 hour to 45 minutes of warm heat.Then just put the battery on a charger for the next time.
Maybe some of you can figure out if the blowers alternator can keep the battery charged?
this what I have connected to my motorcycles battery...https://www.google.ca/search?tbm=is...olarwind.com%2Fcontent%2F%3F3186.html;800;800


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you say _"Then just put the battery on a charger for the next time" _you want to make sure that the charger will "float" once the battery is charged. A lot of battery chargers will keep trying to charge a battery once it's fully charged if left on for a few days and can damage the battery with heat and or boil the water out of it. You want a battery charger that senses when a battery is fully charged and stops charging or "floats" until it's needed again.
Mac, you likely know this but thought I'd make sure someone else thinking of doing this don't hook a cheap charger up and leaves it on for days till the next snow 

For battery placement, the top of the auger housing works if you have been having any problems with your bucket riding up over packed snow. Takes the place of the weight kits manufacturers sell for that purpose.


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Kidssafrog, good point, yes I knew this, this is what I use, plug this in overnight and battery is fully charged in the morning. I keep my motorcycle battery on this charger all winter and its fully charged and ready to go in the spring.http://www.amazon.ca/Battery-Tender-021-0123-Junior-Charger/dp/B000CITK8S


----------



## jh15 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just took some quick measurements:

St1128le ariens with (used to have) tecumseh ohsk110-221735D 120v start, headlight, and switched electric handles.

Put a 12v 12 amp hour sla battery on the 2 terminal connector going to the handlebar control panel.

Readings were 1.9x amp with headlight disconnected. 12.4v at battery. Around 3.25 amp with headlight.

Running engine puts out more, as headlight was a little, but not greatly dimmer.

Handles seemed to not heat up much at first, but toward end of test were noticeably warm.

So won't suck heat from hands like I got yesterday.

So my battery should a few 2 hour sessions on warmers only.
I'm going to wire it so switch is for headlamp, and I'll use my Anderson powerpole connector for disconnect.


----------

